# Kayak lingo - "Brown Claw?"



## ml1850 (Aug 27, 2011)

Could someone explain the meaning/origin of the"brown claw"sign, also the meaning of piton for this relative newbie? Ta very much!


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

piton is when you hit a rock head on causing an abrupt stop or occasionally a pin. this can be done just going down the river or when going over a drop. either way not to much fun.

As for brown claw... there are already to many threads on here explaining that. do a search and have a chuckle.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Its just another hand signal we use for safety here in the Montagne's of the Western United States. Used for hazards we may encounter upon scouting rapids, such as tigers, lions, bears, jews, beetles and lobsters. You know, things with claws.


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Its just another hand signal we use for safety here in the Montagne's of the Western United States. Used for hazards we may encounter upon scouting rapids, such as tigers, lions, bears, jews, beetles and lobsters. You know, things with claws.


You forgot the biggest hazard of all, The Bear Jew!


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow guys, those were some really helpful answers; google it, and outright lies.

Pitoning is hitting rocks, as described, but what was left out was that it is called that because it's like you're trying to drive your boat into a rock like you would with an actual piton, which is a metal spike that you hammer into cliffs when climbing, or something.

The brown claw is taken from a scene in borat where he is holding a bag of shit with a similar gesture. The connection was made because running rapids is often called running the shit. The reason that they call it the brown instead of the shit is because Borat called the contents of the bag "the brown". I think his exact line was "where do I put, ah, the brown?"


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

The thread you want, equipped with Borat clip and all, is here:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/the-brown-39398.html


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

http://youtu.be/d5McvSpcUIA

Any Sacha fans know the episodes.

edit to add: I realize the jew claw and brown claw are "different".


----------



## ml1850 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks all...always found baron-Cohen to be a one trick pony hence my Borat ignorance!


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

ml1850 said:


> Thanks all...always found baron-Cohen to be a one trick pony hence my Borat ignorance!


True, but when you do it that well, that's all you need..........


----------

